# wednesday nighters at nimi



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

We will be launching from the SOUTH MAIN STREET launch at 5 tonight NOT the North apologies for any confusion . hope to see you all there tonight ..again the south main street ramp at 5-9 p.m . thank you


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Are these team tourneys?


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

How did this go? I wish I could of made it. The next one is this wen. On north res. Correct?


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I heard only 2 boats showed


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah it was a small turn out. Counting Tom and John there were 3 boats. We need 5 or more for it to be worth it.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

RH1 said:


> Are these team tourneys?


Yes it is 1 or 2 per boat. $20 either way. Includes big bass if there is enough boats.


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

RH1 said:


> Are these team tourneys?


we would prefer teams as to unload and load boats faster but no you can fish alone


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

jjpugh said:


> How did this go? I wish I could of made it. The next one is this wen. On north res. Correct?


yes this weds. on north res. from 5-9 off limits still apply from midnight the prior monday of each tourney ...


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

RH1 said:


> I heard only 2 boats showed


yes was only 4 boats but like every year seems to take a couple weeks for the word to get out then we usually get around 10-15 depending on the weather were really workin hard on getting a steady amount of anglers every week so spread the word if you will thank you


----------



## rjshoaff68 (Mar 26, 2016)

Is this tournament still going on? Price? Sign up?


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Alternate weeks between north and nimi, This coming week is nimi


----------



## rjshoaff68 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok how much and where do we meet at?


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nimi is at s. Main street ramp.
20 per boat. 5pm start time and must be in line to weigh in at 9pm


----------



## rjshoaff68 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok thank going to try and make it


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

14 boats this week. Don't forget there is an off limits the Monday before the tournament.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Winning weight?


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

squidlips2020 said:


> Winning weight?


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

squidlips2020 said:


> Winning weight?


10lbs with a 4.66 BB


----------

